# large format photography for little or nothing



## mysteryscribe (May 12, 2006)

It has come to my attention that some folks would like to give large format photography a shot. If you will email me I will be happy to send you the download site for converting a polaroid packfilm camera to shoot up to 3x4 negatives. The one I will send you free is to convert the camera keeping the polaroid lens and just changing the back. 

It will also explain how to make a film holder from a photo mount board. You cant use a regular graflex type film holder with the original lens. It changes the focal length of the lens and nothing will be in focus. 

It is a very inexpensive large format camera with auto exposure. You can also use a strobe light with it. To make time exposures you simply put black tape over the sensor and the lens stay open as long as you hold down the shutter release

This information is for your own use only please do not share it.


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 12, 2006)

this was made with this type conversion


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 15, 2006)

since I wrote this I got to thinking I haven't made any still life or paper negatives with this type camera, so I decided to see what I could do about it. I just finished making some new film holders, I can never find the old ones but that's okay. Im going to try to shoot 3x4 negs in a polaroid 250 converted to cut film. I didn't change the lens, which I usually do, so this should be interesting.  I usually shoot 2x3 in this conversion so the larger negative should be interesting to see.


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 16, 2006)

i was determined to shoot a paper negative with a polaroid pack film with just a cut film back change.  I used the original auto exposure lens to shoot this.  I also kicked the tripod accounting for the strange effect.

To do this you put a piece of black tape over the electric eye sensor..  I hold the release down with a rubber bank to keep the lens open for a long period without me shaking it.  If I don't kick the tripod it works fine.

When the long esposure is over remove the black tape and the shutter will close in a couple of seconds.  This was f16  ie daylight  for 2 minutes.   iso 5 paper negative.


----------

